# Calculating Italian Toll costs



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Whats the best website for working out both toll charges and the difference in time between toll and none toll for Italy?

I found this one and worked out for a 2 axle vehicle from Sanremo to Pisa was €47 which seems a lot (thought they were cheap).

http://www.autostrade.it/autostrade...&dtxpDa=110&dscA=pisa&dtxpA=15529&soloAuto=on

I can use google maps to work out the time difference and Viamichelin has both the map, charges and the choice to avoid tolls but it only seems to have an option for cars.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds reasonable to me, we've used that stretch a couple of times and I reckon it would take 2 really hard days driving avoiding the motorway, if not 3. Under £35 for what is probably the equivalent of halfway across France.

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> Sounds reasonable to me, we've used that stretch a couple of times and I reckon it would take 2 really hard days driving avoiding the motorway, if not 3. Under £35 for what is probably the equivalent of halfway across France.
> 
> Kev


Good point, its further than it looks!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Having driven on the toll roads and the non-toll roads, the toll roads are worth every penny IMHO. Loads cheaper than France for an equivalent distance, and many of the service stations also have (free) motorhome service points, which can be handy. 

Morph


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Think maybe looking at costs for other journeys they are not bad at all as they seem a mixture of toll and none toll but that one I quoted was completely toll road and as you say the alternative is a nightmare.


----------

